

What's Your Primary Consumption Device? - kirinkalia
http://www.launch.is/blog/whats-your-primary-consumption-device.html

======
erik_bigelow
I'm still on my desktop(well laptop) at least 8-10hrs a day. Otherwise my
phone and occasionally on my ipad before bed.

------
pajju
iPad for all reading - ebooks, HN, flipboard; otherwise it's desktop for
development work.

